# Timing Belt - Change irrespective of mileage?



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I was browsing TSN and came across this post.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/sho ... e/0#310261



matt5791 said:


> Not TT, but 1996 A6 - broke at 74,000 / 3 years old - interval 80,000.
> 
> Be careful - I think you might find Audi saying the interval have a time limit aswell as mileage and could be 4 years, in which case you have probably overstepped the mark. They will say that the belt will perish and even if the mileage is below the interval, it still needs to be changed before the time limit.
> 
> ...


Should the timing belt(s) be changes a regular intervals irrespective of mileage?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

I wouldnt go by the audi bible, but i am sure it all comes down to how you drive and how often the car is used, my Rs turbo (showing my age)  the cam belt went at 22,000 and back then on the CVH engines, it was recommended it should be done at 40,000, that cost me a new cam shaft ,new set of valves and a new piston. I had my S3 done at 69,000 miles,as did not want to run the risk and was told costs with labour would be around the Â£5000 mark on a 20 valve lump if the belt goes. You know what they say "if in doubt" that belt change come to Â£520.00 along the aux belts changed.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

rob40 said:


> I wouldnt go by the audi bible, but i am sure it all comes down to how you drive and how often the car is used, my Rs turbo (showing my age)  the cam belt went at 22,000 and back then on the CVH engines, it was recommended it should be done at 40,000, that cost me a new cam shaft ,new set of valves and a new piston. I had my S3 done at 69,000 miles,as did not want to run the risk and was told costs with labour would be around the Â£5000 mark on a 20 valve lump if the belt goes. You know what they say "if in doubt" that belt change come to Â£520.00 along the aux belts changed.


I hear what you are saying but my car is 5.5 years old with 38,000 on the clock, it is recommended that the cam belt is changed at 115,000 but from what ive read i was going to get it changed at 60,000 miles.

Should i be getting it done now, does the componenets deteriorate over time or with mileage at both. I will get the work done well within the recommended period but how far within is the the question.

I realise all situations are different and there is no definative correct answer and the post on TSN has made me do is wonder even more :roll:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthreads/sh ... w=1#UNREAD

more food for thought...


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Paul-S3 said:


> http://www.audi-sport.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=154054&an=0&page=0&gonew=1#UNREAD
> 
> more food for thought...


Paul,

I get access denied as im not registered, can you post up the essentials please. Although i dont know if i want to read the content!!  :wink:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

66k miles change...... but the Water pump (as we have already seen) was in bits.

the OEM pump is rubbish and has been known to fail and degrade from mileages as low as 15-20k.

there are metal impeller alternatives if you can convince your dealer to source and fit one to retain your warranty.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

renton72 said:


> I hear what you are saying but my car is 5.5 years old with 38,000 on the clock, it is recommended that the cam belt is changed at 115,000 but from what ive read i was going to get it changed at 60,000 miles.
> 
> Should i be getting it done now, does the componenets deteriorate over time or with mileage at both. I will get the work done well within the recommended period but how far within is the the question.
> 
> ...


The belts are rubber at the end of the day and will obviously deteriorate with age as well. Personally I would not go more than 5 years no matter what the mileage.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

> The belts are rubber at the end of the day


AFAIK the TT has a Timing Chain -


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

AFAIK it has both - the chain is to connect the two camshafts. The belt drives the cams from the crankshaft :? .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So what's the general consensus? Change the timing belt and chain at the same time :?

Mine is 2.5 years old and 51k on the clock... are owners changing this early?

And what is the cost for one changed or both changed?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I had my timing chain changed at 50,000 miles as it was slipping - it was done under warranty by Audi at a cost of Â£700 thereabouts and was a two day job. Audi didnt suggest changing the belt at the same time - but then they wouldnt I spose....


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

nutts said:


> So what's the general consensus? Change the timing belt and chain at the same time :?
> 
> Mine is 2.5 years old and 51k on the clock... are owners changing this early?
> 
> And what is the cost for one changed or both changed?


Mine's also the same age. I think I'll wait until the warranty ends and then change them. TBH, Â£700 or so every four or five years must be better than a potential snap.

Despite all the concerns on the forum, I think this happens to all marques with timing belts.... just depends how much piece of mind each individual needs or risk they are prepared to accept. Personally I would rather sleep well at night :?


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

> the chain is to connect the two camshafts. The belt drives the cams from the


 Cheers for that hiTTchy

How low do you go ?, Audi suggest 115K for replacement, but with more & more topics on here regarding failures etc the suggestions for replacement have slowly crept down, 80K, 60K - now even 50K !

Failures are quite low percentage wise & they can happen to any car at any age, I've even heard of a failure (non audi) at 10K but that doesn't mean we all need to change then.

I personally will wait till 80k ish & rely on warranty until then


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do the dealers tell you when they need changing?

I only ask as some of you know we're trying to sell our Golf. Someone came around hte other day and asked whether the cam belt had been changed.

I said I didn't think so, and he thought that weird bearing in mind, the car had recently had its 60,000 mile service.

Nobody mentioned it to me at the time (and 60k is recomended for Golfs) so now I might have to fork out another 320 notes on this car just to get it to sell.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Strange that the dealer didnt tell you re the Golf.

When i bought a Golf GTI 3 years ago new, i asked about cambelt service, they told me 60k, but told me not to worry as dealer would let me know at the time when bringing it in.

I would question the dealer, it is their duty to notify as they also have the shedule for the car :?


----------

